
Show HN: Evolution of Modern VR Headsets [Updated] - sam-hedron
https://twitter.com/hedronvision/status/1307112645196222465
======
sam-hedron
This is an updated version of an earlier diagram
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24379125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24379125))
which takes into account the newly released Quest 2 and Reverb G2, a few
headsets we missed, and a few changes suggested by commenters.

I primarily built it to help my own framing of the modern wave of VR headsets
(even though there are a lot of fun and wacky ideas from the before-times,
they're a bit out-of-scope), but it's since bubbled into an infographic-esque
diagram. If there's anything else we missed or that you think should be
changed, let me know and we'll put it in a future version!

Direct link for people who don't like Twitter:
[https://i.imgur.com/WS6y5gH.png](https://i.imgur.com/WS6y5gH.png)

